#  Vorstellungen >   Arthrose im Knie - künstliches Gelenk mit 53? >

## wildetine

Hallo, ich habe in beiden Knien Arthrose. Ich habe schon an jedem Knie eine Arthroskopie bekommen, was aber eigentlich nichts gebracht hat. Der Arzt meint, die Knochen reiben aufeinander, und eine Kniegeradestellung oder ein künstliches Gelenk Besserung bringen würde.
Ich nehme auch Diclofenac, die aber wirklich nicht helfen. 
Wer hat künstliche Kniegelenke? Wer ist zufrieden damit?
Was kann ich ohne OP noch tun, welche Medikamente würden helfen.
Mein Gewicht ist so um die 90 kg, (bei 1,58). Wer hat durch Gewichtsabnahme keine Schmerzen mehr?
Ich bitte um Tipps und Erfahrungsaustausch, denn ich bin inzwischen schon ziemlich verzweifelt. :Cry: 
Danke

----------


## lucy230279

hallo tine,
willkommen im forum. 
ich habe auf deine frage ja schon an anderer stelle geantwortet.
hier im vorstellungsforum wird sie untergehen.

----------


## ottelli

*Hallo Wildetine,*
Du suchst Patienten mit Knieprobleme. Bei mir liegst Du richtig. Falls die Ärzte bei Dir Arthrosen festgestellt hatten, hast Du auch welche.
Eigentlich ist das unnötige Arthroskopieren wegen Infektionen gefährlich.
Falls Du bei einem Knie schon dabei die Arthrose hattest, war eine weitere Untersuchung am anderen Knie unnötig!
Wichtiger wäre ein *"Stressröntgen"* an Deinen Knieen. Hierbei wird im Stehen geröntgt.
Dabei sieht man, wo die Knochen ohne Knorpel/Meniskus aufeinanderstehen.
Hast Du noch gute, nicht ausgeleierte Bänder, könnten die Chirurgen eine sogenannte Schlittenprothese einsetzen.
Google mal unter "Schlittenprothese nach Oxfort". Hier kannst Du mehr erfahren.
Nach mehrjähriger Medikamenten-Einnahme, bis zu den Opiaten, hatte ich mich für diesen Schritt - der Schlittenprothesen - entschieden. *Bis heute habe ich das nicht bereut*. Die vielen Schmerzmittel machen ja einen kaputt.
Da Du noch rel. jung bist, hast Du hier die größeren Chancen zu Teilprothesen.
Natürlich spielt das Übergewicht bei Arthrosen eine wesentliche Rolle. Überdenke mal, 1 Kg. Übergewicht belastet Dein Knie mit 7 Kg. zus. Last. Das hält auf Dauer kein Knie aus!
Nach der Knie-Op. ist auch Sport angesagt. Du musst Deine Muskulatur in den Beinen trainieren, damit sich auch Deine Bänder stabilisieren.
Hier ist ein gezieltes Gerätetraining am besten, das Du bei der Reha lernen wirst.
Sehr gut wäre, dass Du *vor* den Knie-Operationen noch an Gewicht abnimmst.
Auch bei mir war das jahrelange Übergewicht und meine "Fußballer-Beine" mit an der Arthrose schuld.
Warte mit der OP. nicht zu lange. Heute ist eine Knie-Reparatur ein ganz normaler Eingriff.
In der Regel darfst Du das KK. nach 5 Tagen, zur Anschluss-Reha verlassen.
Danach kommt die Krücken-Zeit mit ca. 3-4 Monaten.
Jedenfalls wünsche ich Dir ein gutes Gelingen und eine schnelle Entscheidung.
ottelli

----------


## wildetine

Danke für die Info. Zahlt die Kasse"Schlittenprothese nach Oxfort

----------


## ottelli

:ta_clap: wildetine, ja, die kasse zahlt die "ersatzteile"!
grüße,
ottelli

----------


## Sylvia

:shy_flower: Hallo ,ich habe dieses Jahr eine Schlittenprothese bekommen und bin erst 48 Jahre.Ich bin bis jetzt zufrieden.Ein Mangel ist allerdings dabei,ich kann damit nicht mehr in meinem Beruf arbeiten.Bin Altenpfl. und die Belastung ist zu hoch.Kann auch nicht so bestimmte Stellungen einnehmen wie knieen oder schnelles Laufen. Aber gegen die Schmerzen die man früher hatte ist das nichts.Also keine Angst es wird nur besser.
Lg. Sylvi

----------


## ottelli

*Hallo Sylvia,*
das Problem mit dem schnellen Laufen, das legt sich nach ca. einem Jahr.
Hatte das auch, habe an jedem Knie die Prothese und danach ging es jeweils erst nach ca. 8-10 Monate wie vorher.
Mache 3x wöchentlich Muskelaufbau im Kraftraum. Das bringt viel, da die Muskeln die Kniekapseln stützen. ( Achtung! nur mit Anleitung machen )
Heite wandere ich mit einer Gruppe noch sehr jungen Wanderern. Anfänglich hatte man mich belächelt, jetzt laufe ich vorne mit und das im schnellen Tempo.
Aber Du hast recht, Knieen ist nicht mehr, oder nur mit dicken Unterlagen möglich. *Wie Du auch, rate ich bei Arthrose zur Operation!* Es ist doch herrlich, schmerzfrei zu leben. *Viele Grüße*, ottelli

----------


## garfield

Hallo, ich fühle mir Dir, hatte auch jahrelang diese Probleme! 
Ich habe mich (vor 25 Jahren, wo die Medizin noch lange nicht so weit war wie heute) gegen eine Knieprothese und eine Bänderverkürzung entschieden und lebe mit meinem linken "Originalknie" heute noch relativ beschwerdefrei! Ich war damals 33 Jahre alt und wollte nicht für den Rest meines Lebens mit einer Knieprothese herumlaufen! 
Ich war zum Zeitpunkt meines Sportunfalles, der mir die Beschwerden mit dem linken Knie bescherte, sogar untergewichtig, aber die Beschwerden waren trotzdem gewaltig. Da ich damals Extremsport betrieb, rieben schon nach wenigen Jahren die Knochen aufeinander, die Knorpel waren nur mehr rudimentär vorhanden, und das Knie sprang bei jeder Drehbewegung heraus, schwoll ständig an und schmerzte fürchterlich. 
Nach einer Arthroskopie in einem orthopädischen Spital wollte man mir eine Knieprothese und eine Bänderverkürzung verpassen, ich habe aber, wie gesagt, abgelehnt. 
Ich habe das Glück, einen wirklich hervorragenden Orthopäden (auf Kasse!) zu haben, der mir damals nach eingehender Untersuchung (Rönten, MRT) folgendes (auch auf Kasse!) verordnete: 
- Injektionen direkt ins Knie von knorpelaufbauenden Substanzen zweimal pro Woche (leider weiß ich den Namen des Medikamentes nicht mehr). Etwas schmerzhaft, aber nach 1/2 Jahr war ich beschwerdefrei.
- Physiotherapie in Form von Unterwasser-Turnen!!! (entlastet die Gelenke, da man unter Wasser enorm an Gewicht verliert und quasi "schwebt", es war wirklich sehr wirksam)!
- Unterwasser-Massage des Kniegelenks
- Knieststützstrumpf für länger anhaltende Belastungen (langes Stehen, Sport), ich musste ihn für mehrere Monate auch ständig tragen und trage ihn bei größerer Belastung heute noch.
- Verbot sämtlicher körperlicher Belastung wie Heben und Tragen von schweren Lasten sowie Sport (kniebelastend) für mehrere Monate. 
Versuche bitte auch abzunehmen. Natürlich ist das ein Teufelskreis - man möchte Sport betreiben, um abzunehmen, aber das Gelenk schmerz dermaßen, dass man dazu nicht in der Lage ist! 
Das Wichtigste ist natürlich, dass du einen guten Orthopäden hast, der die Problematik richtig einschätzt und Dich bei Bedarf auch entsprechend weiterleitet (Physio, Spital)! Falls du in Wien wohnst, kann ich Dir meinen wärmstens empfehlen! 
Liebe Grüße, bitte lasse den Kopf nicht hängen! Ich bin in diesem Forum eigentlich wegen gravierender Bandscheibenprobleme (auch Spätfolge von Extrembelastung), habe Deinen Beitrag gesehen und wollte Dir einfach Mut machen! 
Liebe Grüße 
Garfield aus Wien

----------


## wildetine

Vielen Dank für alle Tipps und Ratschläge. Ich werde jetzt ein Abnehmprogramm starten und vermerkt Gymnastik zum Muskelaufbau machen. Dann sehen wir weiter, ich denke in einem halben Jahr werde ich mal weitersehen. Danke nochmals

----------


## DavidundTina

> Hallo, ich habe in beiden Knien Arthrose. Ich habe schon an jedem Knie eine Arthroskopie bekommen, was aber eigentlich nichts gebracht hat. Der Arzt meint, die Knochen reiben aufeinander, und eine Kniegeradestellung oder ein künstliches Gelenk Besserung bringen würde.
> Ich nehme auch Diclofenac, die aber wirklich nicht helfen. 
> Wer hat künstliche Kniegelenke? Wer ist zufrieden damit?
> Was kann ich ohne OP noch tun, welche Medikamente würden helfen.
> Mein Gewicht ist so um die 90 kg, (bei 1,58). Wer hat durch Gewichtsabnahme keine Schmerzen mehr?
> Ich bitte um Tipps und Erfahrungsaustausch, denn ich bin inzwischen schon ziemlich verzweifelt.
> Danke

 Hallo, 
bei wie vielen Ärzten warst du denn schon? Hole dir in jedem Fall eine Zweitmeinung. Ferndiagnosen sind immer schwierig. Eine sehr gute Adresse sind zum Beispiel die Schoen-Klinken. Hier ist der Link und weitere Informationen zum Thema Arthrose.

----------

